# Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe



## Fuersorger (27. Aug. 2008)

Hallo

Da bei mir der Bauer nebenan das Feld gedüngt hat und dabei die Düngekugeln auch in meinem Teich gelandet sind, wollte ich wissen, ob ein Jutesack gefüllt mit Stroh wirklich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zieht.
Anscheinend soll bei der Zersetzung des strohs eine Menge Stickstof verbraucht werden das dann aus dem Wasser genommen wird.
Nach 6 Wochen gibt man den Sack wieder aus dem Wasser und weg sind die Nährstoffe.

Funktioniert das wirklich??

mfg markus.


----------



## Joachim (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Auf die Gefahr hin, das ichs mir mit einem Teil meines Berufsstandes versch ... :

Man kann mit Bauern auch reden,  die können auch das, und dann mal nett und freundlich drauf hinweisen, das es in Deutschland eine Düngeverordnung gibt an die es sich zu halten gilt und in der auch was zum möglichen Streubild und Abständen usw. steht ... 

 ob der Strohsack nun hilft - aber dauerhaft wirksam wird wohl eher ein Gespräch mitm Landwirt sein. Die sind manchmal verständnisvoller als man zuvor glaubte ...


----------



## karsten. (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*



			
				Fuersorger schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> wollte ich wissen, ob ein Jutesack gefüllt mit Stroh wirklich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zieht.
> Anscheinend soll bei der Zersetzung des strohs eine Menge Stickstof verbraucht werden das dann aus dem Wasser genommen wird........




Hallo

hast Du dich mal mit den Soffkreisläufen von Sickstoff und Phosphor
beschäftigt ?

das Thema taucht immer mal wieder auf 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16846/?q=gerstenstroh


eutrophiertes Teichwasser kann man verdünnen oder auszehren

Verdünnen heißt mit nährstoffärmeren Wasser austauschen
oder

Auszehren r Nährstoffe verbrauchen als "verbaut" wurden ,natürlich eingetragen werden oder Du selber reinschmeißt  

 da bleibt nur die Umwandlung in Gas 
und deren Veratmung  
das nennt man dann Denitrifikation (großes Kino  )
oder die Einlagerung in Biomasse oder Schlamm und deren konsequenten Austrag
dann noch ein paar spezielle Methoden Nährstoffe dauerhaft zu binden    

das war´s auch schon  

die Strohgeschichte hat etwas mit Gerbsäure , möglicherweise mit Co2 Düngung und biologisch wirksamen Fermenten zu tun  

aber Nährstoffe ausgetragen werden damit 


NICHT !


mfG


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo Markus.

Die Geschichte taucht tatsächlich öfters mal im Forum auf - die einen sagen "es funktioniert", die anderen sagen "es funktioniert nicht". 

Ich hatte hier mal meine Theorie dazu geschrieben, warum es vielleicht funktionieren könnte und doch ein paar N-Verbindungen aus dem Wasser verschwinden, wenn man den Sack zeitig genug wieder rausholt.

Statt des Gerstenstrohes würde ich aber ebenfalls mal das freundliche Gespräch (erstmal übers Wetter und die diesjährige Ernte  ) mit dem Landwirt suchen, der den Streuer gefahren hat/fahren läßt.
Am Ende verschwendet er sein Geld und zieht nebenbei Dich in Mitleidenschaft. Das kanns nicht sein.....  

Hast Du __ Hornkraut im Teich? Das kann, wie alle Pflanzen, einiges an Nährstoffen binden, welche Du dann per Auslichten auf den Kompost entsorgen kannst.


----------



## zweistein25 (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo Markus,

auf 123 gibt es im Bereich Tiere/Fische einen Anbieter, der sogenannte Algen Pellets vertreibt. Such mal danach. In der Produktbeschreibung ist die Wirkung von Stroh usw.beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft Dir das.

Ich stell den Link mal direkt ein. Ich hoffe, es ist erlaubt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Algen-Das-war-einmal-mit-AquaRichtigs-Algen-Pellets_W0QQitemZ290229258237QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290229258237&_trkparms=72%3A1123|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo

das bei der Verottung von Gerstenstroh ,Torf oder Holz
für die eine oder andere Teichsituation sich Vorteile ergeben 
kann ja sein


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22

nur 
die so genannte Produktbeschreibung ist in ihrer Unwissenschaftlichkeit
einfach nur   niedlich  

in keinem Wort wird auf irgend welche Nährstoffbilanzen oder Teichsituationen eingegangen

die Algen werden von den Pantoffeltierchen gefressen 
Stroh und Nährstoffe sind weg
nur klares Wasser bleibt übrig  
:crazy :smoki 




zum Glück ist ja alles durch die ausagekräftigen Feedbacks bewiesen  

Ich würde gern mal einen wirklichen guten Testbericht lesen !

bis dahin gilt das Prinzip _Verdünnen_ 
oder _Vergiften_  noch am wirksamsten gegen Algen
während zusätzliches "Reinschmeißen" von "egalwas"
sich bisher nur für die Vertreiber auszahlte .


mfG


----------



## sirenum (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Das mit dem Strohsack könnte meiner Meinung nach schon funktionieren. 
Hab mal gelernt dass man in der Landwirtschaft Stroh im Herbst auf den Humus legt damit der Stickstoff (vorallem jener der in Form des gut wasserlöslichen NO3- vorliegt) im Frühjahr nicht zu stark ausgewaschen wird. 
Hier ein kurzer wissenschaftlicher Exkurs: Streu mit verholzten Gewebeteilen (wie eben z.B. Stroh) ist viel schwerer abbaubar als sogenanntes parenchymatisches Gewebe (z.B. Gras oder Laub). Das liegt daran, dass das Verhältnis von C/N in holziger Streu hoch ist und der Abbau somit durch die Verfügbarkeit von "externem" N limitiert ist. Auf Deutsch: Mikroorganismen müssen relativ grosse Mengen des gut löslichen NO3- aus der Umgebung aufnehmen um das Stroh abzubauen. Das NO3- wird also mikrobakteriell immobilisiert und entgeht damit der Auswaschung. 
Der Trick dürfte im Wasser eigentlich auch funktionieren... ich würds auf jeden Fall mal probieren.


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo Sirenum

mein Name ist Karsten
und
:willkommen 

 ich habe nicht verstanden   

Keiner will den Teich aufdüngen

sondern Nährstoffe (Nitrate und Phoshate) austragen oder den Algen unzugänglich machen
 
an welcher Stelle Deiner Ausführung hab ich nicht aufgepasst ?


mfG


----------



## sirenum (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

sorry, wenn ich meinen Beitrag im Nachhinein lese ist er wohl tatsächlich nicht so ganz verständlich.:smoki 
Was ich sagen wollte: Die Mikroorganismen nehmen N aus der Umgebung - also dem Boden oder eben dem Teich - auf, um das Stroh abzubauen. 

So. auf dem Feld lässt man das Stroh nun liegen bis die Mikroorg. das gebundene N im Frühjahr wieder freigeben. Man hat es damit sozusagen "überwintert".
Im Teich nimmt man den Sack Stroh und damit den gebundenen Stickstoff einfach aus dem Wasser wenn die Bakterien ihre Arbeit getan haben.

gegen Phosphat hilft das natürlich nüx.


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo

das könnte eine Erklärung  für Stroh sein
aber was sollen die restlos zerfallenden Pellets bringen  

mir erscheint auch wichtig ,dass das Stroh zwingend herausgenommen werden muss bevor es zerfällt.

damit würde es zu einer wenig praktikablen Methode

mfG


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Moin.

Was mich vor allem an den Pellets stört, ist der utopische Preis.

Strohpellets werden gern als Einstreu und Brennmaterial benutzt. Die Preise bewegen sich im Bereich von plusminus 140Euro je TONNE (Brennmaterial) = 1000kg, das entspricht 14Cent je kg oder 1,4Cent je 100g.
Die verlinkte Auktion hat ein Preis von 8,90Euro je 100g. 

Also beim besten Willen - selbst wenn man Kleinstmengen extra für sich produzieren läßt.... Der Preis ist m.M.n. nicht gerechtfertigt (die Versandkosten auch nicht  ).
Obs wirkt steht dann noch auf einem anderen Blatt.
Hier mal noch der Link zur HP, die wohl dem Anbieter bei ebay gehört: http://www.aquarichtig.de/shpSR.php?C=&W=&c=g&CP=&sfC=&A=1323&sf=pellet
Und hier noch ein Link, der dort als "Testbericht" oder was auch immer genannt wird: http://www.anton-gabriel.at/dupalgo.htm

Mir juckt es ja ein wenig in den Fingern. 
Was kann denn schlimmstenfalls passieren, wenn ich solche Pellets in ein AQ einbringe? Wassertrübung und Algenwachstum?
Es soll ja ein "Beutel" dabei sein.  
Damit kann man die zerfallenen Pellets dann evtl. wieder aus dem Wasser entnehmen?


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

guter Hinweis   

moin 

diese Gerstenstrohpellets gegen Algen  
sind ja nur eine "optimierte" Verkaufs und Dareichungsform

da darf man auch auf´s 100g Tütchen die riesen Ausgangsmenge Stroh
draufschwindeln......

ein Gedanke  
Experimentierfreudige könnten es mit Kaltwasserauszügen ,Tees oder Jauchen
probieren und so die Vorteile ohne die Nachteile zu nutzen 

nur sollte man so was nicht aus der "Not" heraus machen
sondern nur zur "optimierung" funktionierender Systeme  

erstmal ordentlich "Teichbauen" !

dann klappts auch mit den ... Algen

schönsonntag


mfG


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach beruhen die ganzen "biologischen" Mittelchen letztendlich auf eine "Braunfärbung" des Wassers.
Ob nun durch Gerstenstroh,Erlenzapfen,Huminsäuren o.ä. bedingt.

Die Braunfärbung absorbiert aus dem Lichtspektrum die für Grünalgen überlebensnotwendigen "Wellenlängen".

Alle anderen Erklärungen sind m.E. schlicht Quatsch.

Mit Nährstoffentzug hat das alles nix zu tun.

Viele Pflanzen für den Nährstoffentzug und z.b. Buchenblätter zur "Wasserfärbung" sind bei meinem Teich das "Geheimnis" der jahrelangen Algenfreiheit


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo Eugen

das glaub ich nicht  !     :beeten 

die Sache geht mMn. doch ein bisschen weiter

nicht umsonst werden solche Präparate erfolgreich u.a. bei meinen
Lieblingsgärtnern verwendet

http://www.hanf-hanf.at/Growshop/Duenger/Bio-Nova/Bio-Nova-Bioroots--281.html
http://www.agrostim.de/Agrostim Produkte Humisol.htm
http://german.shayanashop.com/ProductDetails.aspx?referid=kifferTV&productID=1276

und da spielt die Färbung des Wassers ja keine Rolle
und die wissen was sie tun !

schönsonntag


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hi Karsten,

wir sprechen hier aber schon von der Wirkung des Gerstenstrohs auf das Algenwachstum im Wasser, oder ?  

Deswegen kann ich mit deinen Links nicht viel anfangen.  

Kannste mir den Zusammenhang etwas näher bringen ?


----------



## karsten. (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Strohsack gegen Nährstoffe*

Hallo

ich meine eben ,dass sich die Wirkung nicht nur auf die Färbung des Wassers beschränkt 

da gäbe es bestimmt wirksamere und stabilere Farbstoffe  

sondern dass da viel mehr biologisch wirksame Bestandteile wirken 
die gut für höhere Pflanzen sind und auch im Wasser wirken 

Tannin und Gerbsäure werden auch bei den Bodenhilfsstoffen genannt 



mfG


----------

